# Bearded dragons



## Jordant (Jul 15, 2012)

I was wondering if you could keep pygmy bearded dragons with and eastern or central beardie, will they hurt eachother or will they just be normal ?


----------



## moussaka (Jul 15, 2012)

Not really recommended...


----------



## Revell13 (Jul 15, 2012)

People on here seam very cautious about multi species enclosures. So long as there is plenty of room, separate hiding spaces and they are both well fed, you will have no problems at all. My 4yo centralian is currently sharing an enclosure with 4 hatchy EWDs, a yearling EWD, an eastern water skink, a copper tailed skink, a striped marsh frog and a perrons tree frog, no one has been eaten, attacked or even threatened, and for proof, this is one of this years hatchy water dragons chillin with my centralian.


----------



## dangles (Jul 15, 2012)

Revell13 said:


> People on here seam very cautious about multi species enclosures. *So long as there is plenty of room, separate hiding spaces and they are both well fed, you will have no problems at all*. My 4yo centralian is currently sharing an enclosure with 4 hatchy EWDs, a yearling EWD, an eastern water skink, a copper tailed skink, a striped marsh frog and a perrons tree frog, no one has been eaten, attacked or even threatened, and for proof, this is one of this years hatchy water dragons chillin with my centralian.
> View attachment 259201



Big statement to make. An old workmate had a bluetongue, ewd and eastern beardie of diff ages in a very large enclosure and all well fed. He still has all 3 minus a couple of limbs. He was told the same as you have just said


----------



## LittleHiss (Jul 15, 2012)

Revell13 said:


> People on here seam very cautious about multi species enclosures. So long as there is plenty of room, separate hiding spaces and they are both well fed, you will have no problems at all. My 4yo centralian is currently sharing an enclosure with 4 hatchy EWDs, a yearling EWD, an eastern water skink, a copper tailed skink, a striped marsh frog and a perrons tree frog, no one has been eaten, attacked or even threatened, and for proof, this is one of this years hatchy water dragons chillin with my centralian.
> View attachment 259201



Oh. My. God. That's insane...


----------



## moussaka (Jul 16, 2012)

Revell13 said:


> People on here seam very cautious about multi species enclosures. So long as there is plenty of room, separate hiding spaces and they are both well fed, you will have no problems at all. My 4yo centralian is currently sharing an enclosure with 4 hatchy EWDs, a yearling EWD, an eastern water skink, a copper tailed skink, a striped marsh frog and a perrons tree frog, no one has been eaten, attacked or even threatened, and for proof, this is one of this years hatchy water dragons chillin with my centralian.
> View attachment 259201



Don't you have a thread where basically everyone's telling you that what you're doing is a very good way to have some of your animals eaten? I don't think it is very responsible for you to effectively guarantee that nothing will happen to Jordant's animals - would you be willing to accept responsibility should one or more of them get hurt/killed?


----------



## Wally (Jul 16, 2012)

Revell13 said:


> People on here seam very cautious about multi species enclosures. So long as there is plenty of room, separate hiding spaces and they are both well fed, you will have no problems at all. My 4yo centralian is currently sharing an enclosure with 4 hatchy EWDs, a yearling EWD, an eastern water skink, a copper tailed skink, a striped marsh frog and a perrons tree frog, no one has been eaten, attacked or even threatened, and for proof, this is one of this years hatchy water dragons chillin with my centralian.



And you will learn the hard way....... eventually.

It has nothing to do with multi species enclosures and everything to do with what one thing can fit in it's mouth.

To answer the OP's question, no I wouldn't keep pygmies with centrals or easterns.


----------



## animal805 (Jul 16, 2012)

In short, PLEASE DO NOT DO IT, you have been warned



Revell13 said:


> People on here seam very cautious about multi species enclosures. So long as there is plenty of room, separate hiding spaces and they are both well fed, you will have no problems at all. My 4yo centralian is currently sharing an enclosure with 4 hatchy EWDs, a yearling EWD, an eastern water skink, a copper tailed skink, a striped marsh frog and a perrons tree frog, no one has been eaten, attacked or even threatened, and for proof, this is one of this years hatchy water dragons chillin with my centralian.
> View attachment 259201



If that is not a staged pic to get your point across then I have never seen one


----------



## yeahbutno (Jul 16, 2012)

I love and own both beardies and water dragons, that photo is wrong... Almost disgusting. If you dont care about your water dragon that much why not sell it? 


- ybn


----------



## Revell13 (Jul 16, 2012)

moussaka said:


> Don't you have a thread where basically everyone's telling you that what you're doing is a very good way to have some of your animals eaten? I don't think it is very responsible for you to effectively guarantee that nothing will happen to Jordant's animals - would you be willing to accept responsibility should one or more of them get hurt/killed?



If he can guarantee that he keeps his reptiles in the exact state as I keep mine, then yes, I would be willing to take responsibility for the actions he has taken (or may take) on my advice. Then again, I know the temperaments of my reptiles, I also know that my enclosure is set up with multiple hides, with each sized critter having a hide only it can fit into, and I am perfectly happy that my Beardie is in with my hatchy water dragons and frogs.


----------



## Wally (Jul 16, 2012)

Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## yeahbutno (Jul 16, 2012)

Haha oh wow. Kodie's brother seems to be on here (revell)


- ybn


----------

